# Color Separate using Separation studio then Placing it in Illustrator always gives a white canvas background! I dont want to print a white canvas!!!



## Dagonzalez1991 (Nov 18, 2014)

Using separation studio at work to separate my pixel artwork and placing it in Illustrator gives a white canvas for the white base. I would be fine with a white base, but I CANNOT be printing white canvases behind my designs on shirts. I thought it may just be a glitch so I printed the screen, and the white canvas/base printed with the screen. I persuaded them at work to get this program because of it being recommended but this cannot be acceptable. Can it? Is this fault in the program acceptable, especially considering the price tag? I'm glad I didn't invest in it with my own money. I do feel pretty bad about recommending it though. The thing is, it seems really good and performs phenomenally, but the fact of the matter is it cannot get the job done if it's fault stops you in your tracks right when youre at the finish line. The program was obtained about 3 weeks ago. I already passed being frustrated. I looked up and asked everywhere and this problem/issue/fault is put in the shade. Disappointing.


----------

